# Gauging Interest - Inlace Acrylester Blanks



## jedgerton (Jun 10, 2008)

Folks,

Is there any interest in an inlace acrylester blank group buy?  The current sale at Woodturningz offers these blanks at $2.25 each in quantities over 50.  I've turned these and aside from being a little brittle, they turn out very nice!  Let me know if you are interested.

Here is a link to the blanks:

http://www.woodturningz.com/InlaceAcrylesterPenBlanks.aspx

John


----------



## rwayne (Jun 10, 2008)

John I would probably be interested in those. At least 10 maybe more.
I have turned several  and yes they are brittle . Use a sharp tool and go slow.. I use a roughing gouge on mine. They do turn out nice too.

Ron


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would most likely participate in this.  I ran a bulk buy on these just a year ago.  You'll find Woodturningz great people to work with.  Give them a call and let them know you are working it up and you'll be glad you did. If I recall correctly I talked to their sales rep named Jeff.

Here's a link to the price chart I put together that reflected the ship to me price. http://omanopa.com/book1.htm . Flat rate shipping has had two price hikes since then so these prices are out of date. I could just get 20 blanks in a "VCR" box inside a flat rate envelope, if that is helpful. I was worried about breakage from me to the participants but if anyone had any, they never mentioned it.

If you have any questions about how I did anything, please feel free to ask.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jun 10, 2008)

John,
I will be in for at least 10 blanks.  Have you contacted Woodturningz to see if they will go even lower for higher quantities.  If I recall, the last group buy on these blanks reached over 500 blanks.


----------



## jedgerton (Jun 11, 2008)

Everyone,

I will contact Woodturningz but so far the response has been very light.  Let me know if you are interested.  No obligation until the buy is on and orders are taken.

John


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 11, 2008)

YOu might be getting a light response due to the Wooden-Pen-Pro acrylic buy that is currently happening.  Perhaps people don't want to order two types of acrylic at the same time?  

Personally, I love some of the inlace colours, but it's a bugger for me to turn...I'll have to pass on this one too!  

Andrew


----------

